
Trump accuses 'deep state' FDA of slowing vaccine development - apsec112
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/08/trump-accuses-deep-state-fda-slowing-vaccing-development-200822181947627.html
======
anm89
I personally think this genie is out of the bottle and will never go back in.
A huge portion of the population is extremely receptive to conspiracy theories
and is very willing to mobilize behind political movements who embrace these
narratives. This is now essentially empirically proven in the Trump Era.

I think the concept of a major party catering to these people is an idea we
should get used to.

~~~
rsynnott
This isn't really new. The Nazi party is the obvious example; the anti-Semitic
mythology they were based on was obvious conspiracy bullshit... and yet people
bought in. But the general "half of a country suddenly believes something
bizarre" thing happens from time to time. The good news is that it often goes
away; the delusion is temporary.

~~~
cmurf
Millions died first. And if we take a domestic example of mass delusion, the
Confederacy, left ~650,000 dead.

The idea death cults just casually come and go without chaos and massive asset
destruction is at best wishful thinking.

People who believe in conspiracies in which the central thesis is the
opposition is inherently illegitimate, can't ethically accept losing. Violence
is mandatory if the civil process is so corrupt that the outcome can't be
trusted. And that's what these people believe. And that's what Trump has
encouraged for four years. He stated explicitly four years ago that the
election is only legitimate if he wins. If he loses it's rigged. It's not a
surprise he's saying this again 4 years later.

------
mindcrime
This is just his way of pandering to the QAnon believers. They see him as this
great leader, in an almost spiritual sense, leading the forces of light (them)
against the forces of darkness (aka, the deep state, paedophiles, Satan
worshippers, and "liberals"). From what I've seen, until recently, he hasn't
exactly embraced any of that, but I suspect that since he has been behind in
recent polls, he's doubling down on locking in the support of that core base.

------
just-juan-post
Calling it now: The US government will buy millions of doses of the Russian
vaccine.

